# marco snake machine



## kellybhutchings

I was thinking of buying the marco mini 60, anyone know about these. My friend has a marco power pack 60 and its awsome but discontinued.


----------



## Song Dog

I have wondered about them myself. It would be interesting in what people say.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## TheMaster

kellybhutchings said:


> I was thinking of buying the marco mini 60, anyone know about these. My friend has a marco power pack 60 and its awsome but discontinued.


 I have an old power pak 60. You can still get the drums and spider for them from Marco. Mine works well but I totally rebuilt it and installed a GFCI too. I got mine from an apartment complex that sold all the units to make condo's.......the maintainence guy gave it to me as a tribute!!!! The cable was screwed but the frame and motor are like new. marco makes a good machine if you dont use it every day all day.


----------



## UnclogNH

kellybhutchings said:


> I was thinking of buying the marco mini 60, anyone know about these. My friend has a marco power pack 60 and its awsome but discontinued.


 I just saw a Marco on ebay if that helps you.


----------



## Herk

I had a Marco Pik-a-Pak many years ago. These days, I don't think they're a good machine. Kinda cheap. I sure do love my General Super Vee.


----------



## Plumber Jim

I have never used a marco. I have only used gorlitz and spartan.


----------



## UnclogNH

Herk said:


> I had a Marco Pik-a-Pak many years ago. These days, I don't think they're a good machine. Kinda cheap. I sure do love my General Super Vee.


 Never seen a Marco product till I saw it on ebay. 
Love my super Vee too. Really love it on overhead drains and when you can open the bottom of a drum trap in a basement.


----------



## ToUtahNow

Marco is junk, junk, junk. I know one guy who uses them but he buys them used and has a buddy of his make some new parts which makes them almost okay. Then when they can't clear a drain they hire Rick (Plumber Rick) to come save them. The last Marco I purchased was in the 70s and Marco's factory is only 12-miles from me.

Mark


----------



## TheMaster

ToUtahNow said:


> Marco is junk, junk, junk. I know one guy who uses them but he buys them used and has a buddy of his make some new parts which makes them almost okay. Then when they can't clear a drain they hire Rick (Plumber Rick) to come save them. The last Marco I purchased was in the 70s and Marco's factory is only 12-miles from me.
> 
> Mark


 I do not do main drain cleaning or any commercial cleaning at all. Only inside home lines such as sinks,tubs,washing machine etc. I use a manual machine for most of that. I use the marco to locate main residental sewers here. I sound them out with a metal probe and the machine running in a vent stack. The sewers here are shallow and it works everytime and is cheaper than locating equipment. I have drain compnay that will clear most lines for me if they have access to the pipe for 75.00 and i dont hafta touch the machine. I charge the customer for locating the sewer and installing a cleanout and add 135.00 for the cleaning fee. So i really dont have the need for a big machine. Good to know the new ones are crap. The old ones aren't great but are ok for light duty twice a week use. If I cleaned drains i'd hafta have the entire wench set up to load and unload the machine.


----------

